# What is the best livery stable in Epping area in Essex



## danilo (15 June 2010)

Hi Folks,

Last weekend I drove around in the Loughton/Epping area for finally finding a good livery yard. The once I liked most were:

Manor Farm, High Beech
Pine Lodge Riding Cente, Lippitts Hill, Loughton
Brownings Farm in chigwell row

They all have winter turn-out.

I also saw Harold's Park Farm in Nazeing.

Has anybody any experience with them or heard about them?
Thanks for your help.
Danilo


----------



## Angua2 (15 June 2010)

danilo said:



			Manor Farm, High Beech
Pine Lodge Riding Cente, Lippitts Hill, Loughton
Brownings Farm in chigwell row

They all have winter turn-out.
		
Click to expand...

MMM, but what won't have probably been mentioned that it is 4 hours either morning or afternoon or on a rota system in the mud puddle that is the winter turnout and the owner has to be present (ie not at work) as they will only do either a turn out or a bring in not both. Or if it is all day ( which I doubt) horses cannot be out beyond a set time ie 4pm. And that is assuming that they don't shut when the weather gets dodgy.


----------



## danilo (16 June 2010)

Hi Angua2,

Which on do you mean. All of them?

Danilo


----------



## Whizz105 (16 June 2010)

Pine lodge - spent time there. Never again. They have been promising to re surface school last 11 years very dusty and deep and come out wearing most of it or blowing it from your nose. Turn out is very small and weedy. I could go on.

Spent 8 years at hpf and does have good turn out and facilities. Turn out can be stopped in winter when ground bad.

That's all I can comment on as that is all I have experinced.


----------



## FlorenceBassey (16 June 2010)

Harlods park farm is just down the road from me and I have lots of friends there who all love it!! lots of turnout fantastic facilities and they also hold regular shows, 
Don't bother with Manor farm, its not good in any way, What sort of place are you looking for as I'm 10 minutes from HPF and we have space at the mo.


----------



## danilo (16 June 2010)

Hi Florence,
We are based in Loughton and I am looking for a stable not too far from there. Important for me is all year turnout (in winter restrictions or time limits are okay) as I have a young boy. I would be happy to have an indoor arena but most important for me is that the stables are light and comfortable for Danilo. That's why I hesitate with Harlolds Park Farm - the stables are pretty dark.
Thanks for your help!
Susanne


----------



## GMR (19 June 2010)

HI...Epping is very difficult, I have kept my horse at Pine Lodge in the past, but there is nt much land around there for horses now...as it at a premium.
I now travel further afield as I live in Epping. I keep my horse at east herts equestrian centre , takes 25mins from Epping, has a web site have a look. 
Padfields is a dairy farm with loads of livery , all year turn out, your choice on how long to turn out but allocated 1 field for whole year, so if you reck it in the winter is your problem.

Upshire has a few , but none with decent turn out, or odd owners!!

Think if you want something good you need to look outside this area...but I know pretty much all of them here !! as I think your looking for something that doesnt exists.


----------

